# حريق من الآخر



## البراء سامح (21 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى الأعزاء
أضع بين أيديكم الآن هذا الكتاب الرائع ،أتمنى ينال اعجابكم

محتويات الكتاب:
​* مقدمة فى علم الإطفاء

* مكونات نظام الإطفاء

* المضخات ويشمل هذا الجزء : -أنواعها - مكوناتها - صيانتها ( مدعوماً بالصور )

يعنى بجد كتاب من الآخر 


ولا ننسى أن نرد الفضل لأهله فهذا الكتاب ضمن مجموعة كتب الإدارة العامة لتطوير المناهج نسأل الله أن يوفق 

القائمين عليها لكل الخير
​ نسألكم الدعاء


إتفضلوا ....
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك وبهم


----------



## البراء سامح (22 ديسمبر 2014)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بارك الله بك وبهم



اللهم آمين ولكم مثله


----------



## تكنييك (29 أكتوبر 2018)

رابط التحميل لا يعمل ارجو تحديثه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

